# freestyle conjugates for 2x2 BLD



## cmhardw (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes that's freestyle *conjugates* not commutators.

I've been thinking about alternative methods for 2x2x2 BLD, or at least more advanced techniques to supplement the existing ones.

My thinking is that the algorithm U (yes turning the U layer once clockwise) is a very useful 4-cycle, and that U2 (turn the U layer twice) is a very useful way to perform 2 double swaps.

Now the problem comes in with setting up the 4 corners you need onto one layer in such a way as to accomodate a 4-cycle or a double 2-swap whichever is needed. But I did notice that sometimes the setups aren't really that bad. This could be a useful trick I think, on some easy cases.

I have started practicing sighted solves this way, I'm not brave enough to try it in a real BLD solve yet. Anyway I thought it was interesting, and I only really plan to apply this to 2x2x2 BLD, which I seriously doubt will ever make it to WCA approved event status, but still it is fun to try.

Here is an example solve to further explain what I mean with this:

scramble: B2 U2 R2 B2 U B' D' F' L2 B U2 L' U' L' B'
cycles as I see them: UBL->LDF->BRD->BDL->RBU->RUF->RFD->ULF->UBL

The first 4 of this can be setup into a 4cycle on the U layer with: F2 D' F' R D R'
Now do U' to perform the 4 cycle
now undo with: R D' R' F D F2

the next 4 can also be made into a 4 cycle by doing: D L' D'
now perform the 4 cycle with: R'
now undo the setup with: D L D'

this leaves the last two corners to be swapped with your favorite PLL alg, I use T perm: L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F

This solve was not fabricated, I got the scramble from JNetcube, but I feel that this is unusually easy for a solve of this nature. Of the solves I've tried so far I have yet to do one with 2 easy 4 cycles like this. Still, it is good for demonstration purposes, even though I feel it does not represent in the best way how I feel these "tricks" can be used realistically in a solve.

Chris


----------



## alexc (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't a lot of the really good 2x2 cubers see there whole solution during their inspection? Therefore, is there any need to come up with a 2x2 BD method if you can use a regular speed method? I don't know, I may be wrong, but the idea sounds like a neat one anyway.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there are a number of people in our weekly competition that often pull this off ("speed BLD"). But I haven't seen anyone who can get them without a pretty large percentage of DNFs.


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, there are a number of people in our weekly competition that often pull this off ("speed BLD"). But I haven't seen anyone who can get them without a pretty large percentage of DNFs.



The thing is, people could do speed BLD with a higher percentage of success, but it would be alot slower. I speed BLD ones that look easy, but I try for very fast speed!


----------

